# More pictures of the babies



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I want one. My birthday is coming up...just saying... lol


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness....what a face!!!!! So sweet.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I want one. My birthday is coming up...just saying... lol


That can be arranged


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too cute are they all redheads?? Love them!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They are so sweet.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Omg as cute as buttons!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh they're so red! I want one!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm in love with those puppies--so adorable!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

They are so beautiful!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Beautiful little babies....


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh they are gorgeous... How does one of these feel like traveling International...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

soxOZ said:


> Oh they are gorgeous... How does one of these feel like traveling International...


They would love to see Australia....So would I .

Thanks for all your kind comments. I thought they would all be pretty red when they were born, but we have a couple lighter ones that really remind me of Boomer (their granddad TNT's Explosion).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh my, look at those beautiful babies, their coloring is stunning.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sweet, adorable, beautiful, etc. etc. etc......


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Aaw! So much cuteness!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are beautiful. Love those wrinkly puppy faces.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

I have never saw a puppy so red like that. Too much cuteness!!!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

oh my, they are just so precious. The finger is the shot really gives a good idea of scale.
i can't wait to see more pictures of them as they grown into little fluffy, fur balls!

great shots!

Kim


----------



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

Soooo cute!


----------

